# polo t shirts



## meghaakashcse (Feb 12, 2018)

which is best clothing materials to design polo t shirts


----------



## thomasryan (Jul 31, 2018)

meghaakashcse said:


> which is best clothing materials to design polo t shirts


You can use best printing equipment and I hope you will love to use cotton in printing t shirts. you can also use silk to make it more beautiful


----------



## Swaham (May 7, 2018)

There are various factors to be considered while selecting material such as weather etc. If you want to design t shirt for corporate than you can use blended fabrics it is termed best for corporate polo tshirts


----------



## Cstown Custom (Oct 19, 2018)

Cotton is better.


----------



## zoomsub (Aug 27, 2018)

Cotton blend, Silk, Silk and Hemp Blended are common-use for polo t shirts


----------



## meghaakashcse (Feb 12, 2018)

thomasryan said:


> You can use best printing equipment and I hope you will love to use cotton in printing t shirts. you can also use silk to make it more beautiful


 ok thank you.


----------



## rockygehlot (Dec 3, 2018)

Cotton is the best material to design polo t-shirts.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

How are you decorating? I use jersey matrerial polos for vinyl.


----------



## linneasandel (Jul 16, 2019)

For designing the polo shirts, the cotton materials are the best one because the polo shirts are mostly worn in the summer season so people love to wear cotton material's clothings.


----------



## ytcheadwear (Mar 15, 2018)

I think it is up to what kind of style polo shirt do you want to sell or design.
Some of polo shirts is for businessman, cotton jersey will be fine.
if you are focusing on sport polo shirts, casual polo shirts, polyester fabric will be fine, especially you can make whole sublimation printing .


----------



## designsunltd (Sep 6, 2019)

I find that no matter what the polo is made of it all comes down to what your customer or customer base is going to be.

Then how difficult is the art and how many colors am I using? 
If I have many bright colors I would guide customer into poly blend to give a smooth and bright print. If it is going to be a 1 or 2 color any substrate would do but it really comes to down to expectations of customer or customer base


----------

